# Crew Member Dies on G.I. Joe Set



## DrPinto (Nov 23, 2011)

Another death from a scissor lift accident:

'G.I. Joe' -- Crew Member Dies After Accident On Set | TMZ.com


----------



## esmphoto (Nov 26, 2011)

A darn shame, and just goes to show that it can even happen to the pros. anyone have updated info? I hope the best for the crewmember's family


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 27, 2011)

It happened on NASA grounds, so a federal investigation is under way. It'll be a while before we see something on this.


----------



## esmphoto (Nov 28, 2011)

hmm, whatever happened
it sure makes one wary of scissorlifts


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 28, 2011)

No need to be wary of scissor lifts. What you have to wary of is improperly operated lifts. The really big lifts have outriggers that have to be set above a certain height. Smaller ones don't have outriggers but that is because they aren't needed. If you operate them in areas with inclines, trenches or dropoffs then they are very dangerous. Proper training will tell you what presents dangers to you and the machine including wind. 
Equipment failure is always possible, which is why we inspect them before each use, but extremely rare. If we didn't use them because they might fail we would never go in any lift, drive a car, fly in a plane or do anything else with equipment.


----------



## esmphoto (Nov 28, 2011)

Certainly there isn't a reason to be scared of heavy machinery when its operated well and by trained personnel. And I'd certainly take a scissor lift over a tiny genie lift any day of the week.

I suppose if anything I was just pointing out how dangerous a piece of equipment a scissor lift is, although you make an interesting point about cars and planes. I was just thinking the other day that a car was certainly heavy machinery, it has an engine, is heavy, moves (fast!) and we all know they're dangerous. If I dont get my brakes maintained properly or I try driving down a 30 degree grade I could plummet to my death in my car just like someone working in a scissor lift that hasn't been maintained or isn't being used properly can be injured.

But I'm in my car for maybe two hours on an average day, every day. and thats why there being tons of car wrecks in the US doesn't bother us.
I use a scissor lift maybe average once every two months so I view it as heavier equipment than my car and its more disturbing to me to hear about the accidents. (I know there are professionals using them every week or every day, so this is different for them)

Maybe Thats a backwards way of viewing it, But I've never liked going up in a lift and knowing how often someone gets seriously hurt in one doesn't help.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 28, 2011)

Dang! Where are you driving with a 30 degree grade? US highways can't exceed 7 degrees for the most part.


----------



## esmphoto (Nov 28, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> Dang! Where are you driving with a 30 degree grade? US highways can't exceed 7 degrees for the most part.


 
Haha, I'm not. that would be crazy (I went back and forth in my head on 45 or 30 when i was typing that) point is its an extreme and if I was driving it I would get hurt, same with operating a lift in a way its not designed.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 28, 2011)

Using lifts or any other heavy equipment requires training, regular checks for problems and constant thought on safety to both the operator and ground people working around it. I use lifts on a weekly basis, both scissor and boom lifts. I work in an unique job that while I do mostly concerts, theatre and corporate shows I also do ice shows with tank fllors, rodeos and monster truck shows. It means I have to be able to run skid loaders, fork lifts, rubber tire loaders, rollers, back hoes, tractors and other pieces of equipment. 
The big problem is too many get to focused on their job and forget their surroundings and that causes accidents.


----------



## DrPinto (Nov 28, 2011)

More details:

'G.I. Joe' film crew member killed on set in New Orleans | NOLA.com


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 28, 2011)

It will be interesting when the story comes out. From that little bit it sounds like either he was on the handrails or didn't have the chain hooked. These are the two common way to fall out of a scissorlift without mechanical failure or tipping over. There is no way to know and we won't for a while. The thing for people to remember is the more familiar you are with the equipment, the more likely to lose focus and make a mistake. I speak from experience.


----------



## DrPinto (Nov 28, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> It will be interesting when the story comes out. From that little bit it sounds like either he was on the handrails or didn't have the chain hooked. These are the two common way to fall out of a scissorlift without mechanical failure or tipping over. There is no way to know and we won't for a while. The thing for people to remember is the more familiar you are with the equipment, the more likely to lose focus and make a mistake. I speak from experience.


 
I'm sure it will take a while for the results of the investigation to be known. He was 54 years old and an experienced contractor. He was no newbie. It's always possible that he had a medical issue and lost consciousness. I'll post any updates that I find.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 28, 2011)

DrPinto said:


> I'm sure it will take a while for the results of the investigation to be known. He was 54 years old and an experienced contractor. He was no newbie. It's always possible that he had a medical issue and lost consciousness. I'll post any updates that I find.


Agreed that he was no newbie, that was my point. The more you do it the more confortable you get and can make mistakes. By no means am I saying that is what happened here. It is just as likely he had a medical problem or it was an equipment failure. I am just making newer guys that haven't used lifts as much that they are nothing to be messed with and not get complacent.


----------

